# '94 Reparto Corse



## aks585 (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is my '94 Reparto Corse with some modern components. Campy of course. I'm thinking of switching the wheels out for a set of Campy or Fulcrums just to keep the full Italian theme going. Should I do that or keep it like it is? What does everyone think? 

And yes I know that I would need to ditch the pedals too but how can you beat a Look pedal?

View attachment 165447


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

I did pretty much the EXACT same thing!
Got mine to weigh in at 17.5lbs with the pedals even


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

I vote to replace the wheelset. They just seem too modern against the classic look of the frame. I have the exact frame that I am considering putting blue Mavic Open Pros laced to Campy Chorus hubs on. Regardless, you have a really nice bike there.


----------

